# Vote Tomorrow!



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Jun 2004)

Well its election eve and I just wanted to say to every eligible voter to go out and vote. YOU owe it to yourself, your fellow Canadians and most importantly to those who have put their lives on the line so you could have that right. There are millions of people in the world today who would sacrifice everything to have the voting rights many of us take for granted.       VOTE!
One of my favourite sayings over the years is if you didn't vote then you forfeit the right to criticize for 4 more years.     VOTE!
BRUCE


----------



## Infanteer (28 Jun 2004)

Well, I went and voted an hour ago.  The importance of democracy sure hits you when your sitting there, pencil in hand, scanning the ballot.  The fact that I am able to participate in a free and fair election is hard proof that we are doing our job right in the CF.  As well, there were 7 candidates in my small town riding: Liberal, Conservative, NDP, Green, Marxist-Leninist, Canadian Action, and an Independent, so it is good to see democracy is alive and well.

My thought this morning approaching the polls was that despite what all the polls say, this one is up in the air until the votes are in.  The way the first-past-the-post system works ensures that a tie in support at 35% between the Liberals and the Conservatives means nothing.  It all depends on whether you have enough support to win the seats (ie 1997: PC 20% support - 20 seats, Reform 20% support - 60 seats).  So, considering the meltdown in Quebec and Ontario, this should be a close one all the way to the final tally in BC.


----------



## Fruss (28 Jun 2004)

And it's so fast to vote..   This morning, I thought it would take me 45 minutes (15 minutes to walk there, 15 min to vote, 15 min to come back). Holy molly, it took me 15 in all..   I was like 3 minutes in total in the building..

It's so easy and so fast, the excuse "I don't have the time to vote" should never be used.



			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> If you didn't vote then you forfeit the right to criticize for 4 more years.
> BRUCE



I love that saying!!   

There's still time to vote, go NOW


----------



## McG (28 Jun 2004)

Frank in Vancouver said:
			
		

> There's still time to vote, go NOW


Not in all provinces.

Atlantic results are starting to show on CBC & Global.

Liberals 10 seats
Conservatives 7


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (28 Jun 2004)

I voted.

Conservative.   And I converted a young hippy neighbour on the walk over to City Hall to boot!!!!



Matthew.   ;D


----------



## rdschultz (28 Jun 2004)

I voted on June 11.  I feel like I'm missing out on something today.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jun 2004)

Looks like the librals are winning. 
Way to go Canada


----------



## Fruss (28 Jun 2004)

McG said:
			
		

> Not in all provinces.
> 
> Atlantic results are starting to show on CBC & Global.
> 
> ...



Oups, I forgot there's a time zone after EST..   :  

Well, for the others, go vote if the office is still open!  ;D


----------



## McG (28 Jun 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Looks like the librals are winning.
> Way to go Canada


Don't expect Atlantic Canada results to reflect the rest of the country.


----------



## Goober (28 Jun 2004)

Its was clear the majority of Atlantic Canada would be voting for anyone but the Conservatives, but like the above poster said, doesn't say anything about how mid and western Canada will vote.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Jun 2004)

Why are they showing election results before the polls are closed?  Seems stupid to me.


----------



## McG (28 Jun 2004)

I think the black-out was lifted because people were getting around it on the internet last election.


----------



## Korus (28 Jun 2004)

http://www.nodice.ca/election2004/

Up to the minute election results.


----------



## Goober (28 Jun 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Why are they showing election results before the polls are closed?   Seems stupid to me.



The polls are closed here, in Atlantic Canada, Ontario closes in 20 mins I think, we'll start to see them roll in then.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Jun 2004)

Mr. Dorosh,
The blackout was lifted because of a court challenge by someone in BC. Yet another case of our APPOINTED judges overiding the laws of our ELECTED officials. :mg:


----------



## SFontaine (28 Jun 2004)

At least the Liberal's don't have a majority.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Jun 2004)

What were the grounds for the challenge?


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jun 2004)

Hey who wants to see my impersonation of Ken Brockman when he thinks the green slimy aliens are taking over springfield?


Yay librals, i voted you, im glad your in. I never doubted you for a minute.
*Runs and plants a Vote Libral! Sign in his front yard*


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 Jun 2004)

I hate the People around here, I am looking at the local results, and all of the MPs Elected around here are LIBERAL!!!!

Damn you Lynn Myers *Shakes Fist*


----------



## SFontaine (29 Jun 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Hey who wants to see my impersonation of Ken Brockman when he thinks the green slimy aliens are taking over springfield?
> 
> 
> Yay librals, i voted you, im glad your in. I never doubted you for a minute.
> *Runs and plants a Vote Libral! Sign in his front yard*



No!

It was the Ants!

"I for one welcome our new Ant overlords. Long live the Ants!"


Seriously though. GAH. At least my riding stayed Conservative.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jun 2004)

A buddy of mine in sudbury said less than half the population in the city voted. people are cattle.

It's stupid too that people in canada vote to punish someone and not reward.

Saw a funny comment on TV.

I like party A but i'm voting for party B because party C doesn't like party B and i hate party C.


----------



## SFontaine (29 Jun 2004)

61.2% voter turnout

 :


----------



## Kirkhill (29 Jun 2004)

Final Results

 2%                     Greens

 7%                     Bloc

11%                    NDP

18%                    Conservative

22%                    Liberals

40%                    I Don't Know and I Don't Care.  Pass the beer and let me whine.


Democracy in flaming action. :fifty:


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jun 2004)

Okay i just heard that the new minister of defense is 25 years old rookie politician.
Is someone feeding me a line here?

I don't believe it but i mean, the librals won so...


----------



## Infanteer (29 Jun 2004)

Don't be so gullible, we have to wait for government to be formed first.  Cabinet Appointments are usually pretty big things, so you'll see it on the news.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jun 2004)

Thats good to hear. I think it may have been someone just beating the MND in his riding or something, thanks


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 Jun 2004)

Don't forget the one independant!!





			
				Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Final Results
> 
> 2%                     Greens
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirkhill (29 Jun 2004)

You are right ToRn

Significant oversight to have forgotten Chuck Cadman.  Wish him well.


----------

